

Entrepreneur vs Wild (Bootstrapping) - jonmc12
http://www.bootstrapaustin.org/2008/03/entrepreneur-vs-wild.html
I posted a blog article based on a cool panel discussion that Bootstrap Austin had at SXSW this year.
======
jonmc12
I posted a blog article based on a cool panel discussion that Bootstrap Austin
had at SXSW this year. I think its an interesting way of looking at your
venture in the pre-profitability stage.

